# So Many Question...



## Kiwi_Hobbits (May 20, 2011)

I have read so many web sites and jumped through several hoops so if I could beg the indulgent of my fellow bloggers, I would sincerely appreciate your input (apologies in advance for putting my life on the internet).

I am a 47 year old Program Director / Senior IT Project Manager (PMP) in Infrastructure. I live in St. Louis and want to move to NZ. I completed my EOI last year and scored 135 but the London office rejected my A.S. in Business and Math points from Florida State College thus pushing me below 100 (I never finished my B.S. but given my position in the company, there would be little benefit at my age). John Duncan at the DC embassy stated the Work Permit route would be easier, faster, and would still lead to citizenship.

Questions: 

I've looked at several job postings but no one wants to interview me without a permit. NZ doesn't want to give me permit without a job offer. This circular logic is frustrating at best. I would appreciate if you would share your experiences at navigating such waters. Insight and advice is much welcomed!

Best recommendations of where to visit when I arrive on holiday including experiencing the culture, housing market, job opportunities. Similarly, suggestions on where to stay, eat, etc. are sought. How did you schedule job prospect meetings prior to arriving and what is the appropriate attire for management interviews?lane:

Cost of living seems to be all over depending on which site I review. At approximately $140,000 US in St. Louis, what is the equivalent wage in NZ? Are such jobs available at that salary point? What is the expected standard of living at the actual salary rate (barely getting by, comfortable middle-class, etc)?

Has anyone created a Check List of things to do before moving; i.e. 12 months begin paperwork, 6 months have animals vaccinated, 3 months ship household goods, etc.?

Will most of my electronic, TVs, etc. work if I have a converter (I have a ton of toys)?

Is there any way of getting around the 30 day quarantine for my indoor house cats?

Anything else you can wish to share. Think of your own experiences and please direct them to me. I understand that many of you may be stating your opinions or experiences that are specific to your situation and I welcome such information.


----------



## anski (Aug 17, 2008)

Kiwi_Hobbits said:


> I have read so many web sites and jumped through several hoops so if I could beg the indulgent of my fellow bloggers, I would sincerely appreciate your input (apologies in advance for putting my life on the internet).
> 
> I am a 47 year old Program Director / Senior IT Project Manager (PMP) in Infrastructure. I live in St. Louis and want to move to NZ. I completed my EOI last year and scored 135 but the London office rejected my A.S. in Business and Math points from Florida State College thus pushing me below 100 (I never finished my B.S. but given my position in the company, there would be little benefit at my age). John Duncan at the DC embassy stated the Work Permit route would be easier, faster, and would still lead to citizenship.
> 
> ...


Hi & welcome to our forum. 

You will find lots of useful advice & many topics have been covered in the past & if you use the search facility it should answer many of your questions.
Kaz101 also posted a sticky "Thinking of moving to New Zealand" & I posted a thread "Auckland Life & Places to Go"
I would suggest reading through these first, then posting questions as individual threads that way you are more likely to get members to answer single questions rather than a multitude covering different topics.
Bear in mind that regulations change so taking advice from someone who brought a pet in a year ago may not be the current regulation today.

Searching past threads many members have posted fascinating stories of their transition from thinking about making the move to actually moving then posting of life after arrival in NZ with all their ups & downs.
Never an easy task & what can be exciting for some is traumatic for others. Also for every successful migrant there are those that are unhappy and return home.

So everyone has a different outcome, I have lived in many countries ( at least 10) whilst my sister has lived in the same house for 77 years! yet both of us are happy. different strokes for different folks if you get my drift.

So look forward to seeing you post in the future.

Anski


----------



## Kiwi_Hobbits (May 20, 2011)

Thank you for taking the team to respond. I will check out the site over the weekend and see what I can dig up. Interesting story about your sister as I have lived all over other country and in Europe but she has never moved more than 20 miles from her mother.


----------



## Kiwi_Hobbits (May 20, 2011)

160 views and 1 reply. Not feeling the love (;


----------



## anski (Aug 17, 2008)

Kiwi_Hobbits said:


> 160 views and 1 reply. Not feeling the love (;



Hi,

It may be best to post several individual questions in separate threads. There is no limit to how many you can post.

Also sometimes you do not get immediate results, be patient.

Also by doing a search you may find some of your answers.

Don't give up

Anski :hug:


----------



## Darla.R (Mar 27, 2011)

Kiwi Hobbits, have you thought about asking these questions on the Australian section of Expat Forum, you may get a better response there? Or just come and hang out in the Platypus Den if you fancy a chat.

Don't let your age put you off emigrating over here, people are saying that the age limit is about to be lifted to over 45.


----------



## smithpamela (Jan 23, 2009)

*The Ride of Your Life*



Kiwi_Hobbits said:


> I have read so many web sites and jumped through several hoops so if I could beg the indulgent of my fellow bloggers, I would sincerely appreciate your input (apologies in advance for putting my life on the internet).
> 
> I am a 47 year old Program Director / Senior IT Project Manager (PMP) in Infrastructure. I live in St. Louis and want to move to NZ. I completed my EOI last year and scored 135 but the London office rejected my A.S. in Business and Math points from Florida State College thus pushing me below 100 (I never finished my B.S. but given my position in the company, there would be little benefit at my age). John Duncan at the DC embassy stated the Work Permit route would be easier, faster, and would still lead to citizenship.
> 
> ...


I am from Dallas and have been here 9 months. I would not presume to give immigration advice but I used a consultant. Many on this forum recommend against it but the consultants do nothing all day every day but prepare immigration documents and help you to
highlight what the examiner wants to see and not omit or overlook things. My visa was no problem at all but I came in with a marriage to a Kiwi and an owner of a Kiwi company.

I was amazed at how expensive the cost of food and housing is. At your salary level in St Louis you probably had a very nice (US $400,000) house in a great suburb or urban townhouse. If housing is really important to you and you don't live where you can build, you are in for a shock. Many houses are unheated or cooled and with little insulation. As a foreign buyer beware the leaky home! (Google it). My husband and I live in a rural area and are building so we are very happy with what we are getting but it is really expensive. You would think that food would be inexpensive but not so. The wine is a great buy but otherwise you will pay US prices or higher. Not sure why this is true...

We have a small international software company so are not in the employment market but generally wages are somewhat lower in NZ unless you are fortunate enough to have a rare skill that someone can't find here.

Hope you have spent some time in country and are sure this is what you want. I love it but had my career in the US. 

I moved with Allied and was very impressed with their service. I collect antique china and absolutely nothing was broken in the move. I started with them about 6 months out and they were really helpful in walking me through the schedule and what I was allowed to bring. Anything that has dirt on it like gardening equipment or is plant based like wicker or pine cone wreaths will be suspect.

There is no way around the 30 day quarantine for the cats. Again, I highly recommend a consultant. I thought that I could do it myself (2 technical degrees and a law degree) but no way in hell. It is unbelievably complicated and expensive (about $5000 US and 6 months of testing)

I left most of my appliances in the US but the few I brought seem to do ok on a converter.

Best of luck and get in touch if you are going to be in country!


----------



## anski (Aug 17, 2008)

Darla.R said:


> Kiwi Hobbits, have you thought about asking these questions on the Australian section of Expat Forum, you may get a better response there? Or just come and hang out in the Platypus Den if you fancy a chat.
> 
> Don't let your age put you off emigrating over here, people are saying that the age limit is about to be lifted to over 45.


Darla R. Kiwi Hobbits is posting questions on the New Zealand forum BECAUSE she wants to come to New Zealand & NOT Australia.

Anski


----------



## Darla.R (Mar 27, 2011)

Perhaps if enough people ask we could get a lounge area created for the New Zealand forum? it would be shame to separate us out though, New Zealand and Aust are just one big happy family.


----------



## Darla.R (Mar 27, 2011)

I've asked Mr Expatforum please may we have a lounge for the New Zealand community and he very kindly set one up.

New Zealand Members Lounge - Expat Forum For Expats, For Moving Overseas And For Jobs Abroad


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

Darla.R said:


> I've asked Mr Expatforum please may we have a lounge for the New Zealand community and he very kindly set one up.
> 
> New Zealand Members Lounge - Expat Forum For Expats, For Moving Overseas And For Jobs Abroad


Why? You don't like New Zealand. Why do you want to set up a lounge for it? Why not go and chat in the Australian Lounge?


----------



## Darla.R (Mar 27, 2011)

Why do you think I don't like New Zealand?  how peculiar.

Didn't you want a lounge?


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

Darla.R said:


> Why do you think I don't like New Zealand?  how peculiar.
> 
> Didn't you want a lounge?


It just occurs to me that a lounge is for chatting and sharing opinions - isn't that what the forum is for anyway??


----------



## Darla.R (Mar 27, 2011)

The chatting and sharing questions do sometimes get lost in the more serious stuff, such as emigration and job issues. And it is good to have somewhere where the atmosphere is more light hearted.


----------

